# Water Quality & GH Booster



## AquaDada (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello, I am in the eastern Dallas Co. in Mesquite and was under the assumption there was probably liquid rock coming from the tap. My recent tests I have been doing is showing that really doesn't seem to be the case. At least not where I had expected it to be. It is testing out at...

KH/Alkalinity: 4° dKH/71.6 PPM
GH: 4° dKH/71.6 PPM

Which is a lot lower than I had expected. Is anyone else in this area getting the same results? My water source is Lavon through the NTWD even though I do know they use Cooper Lake from time to time. Are you finding you need to use GH Booster in your tanks? 

-Thanks!


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Mines typically around 8° gH and 4°kH. I'm on the border between Collin and Denton counties up in McKinney. I haven't been adding anything other than Safe. Though I haven't tried to see if it would improve anything either.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

When I was with Cleburne water district, my pH was 8.1 and alkalinity was about 12dH. I forgot my gH. I had to use drift wood to release Tannin into the water to drop the pH. Now that I'm on a shallow well, I got perfect water, 7ph,7gH 7dH.


----------



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

Interesting water. These are home tests you're doing? Any info on TDS?


----------



## AquaDada (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes they are just the API test kits. TDS last time I checked which I am due. I am horrible about testing water but I usually don't unless there is problems and I have a pH probe on it from the Apex. Anyways, last tests was Jan 23rd and TDS was 264 which was down from 279 on my Jan 15th test. I am dosing ferts so I always test before a water change.


----------

